# Worldfirst



## !c3crush3r (24. September 2008)

Es ist also geschafft, der erste hat level 40 erreicht und zeigt uns gleich mal in seinem Video wie man richtig farmt :-/
Für meinen Geschmack ging das zu schnell, aber es gibt ja immer welche die durch preschen.

http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=555


----------



## LoserOwner (24. September 2008)

!c3crush3r schrieb:


> Es ist also geschafft, der erste hat level 40 erreicht und zeigt uns gleich mal in seinem Video wie man richtig farmt :-/
> Für meinen Geschmack ging das zu schnell, aber es gibt ja immer welche die durch preschen.
> 
> http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=555



Mit Heiler im Rücken lassen sich Caster in WAR auch spielen, solo hätte er sicher länger gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2008)

Toll...

Ein Arbeitsloser der 2 Wochen 24/7 gespielt hat...

Und nu ? Nu langweilt er sich die nächsten 2 Wochen bis die nächsten Spieler nachkommen und er endlich RvR betreiben kann.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. September 2008)

Wayne? Rufrang 80 ist was anderes aber als erster auf 40 ist nun wirklich nicht so interessant.


----------



## Avenenera (24. September 2008)

Shit muss weg, in China isn Sack reiß umgefallen.

PS: Sowas interessiert wohl kaum noch Leute weil die meisten genug von der WoW-Ich-first-ich beste Geschichte haben.


----------



## Thek (24. September 2008)

Absolut Krank solche Typen. Das sind solche Leute die 24h vorm Rechner hocken sich nur von Kaffe und Zigaretten ernähren und vom Real Life nichts mehr mitbekommen.


----------



## Sorzzara (24. September 2008)

Wie unfassbar aufregend aufregend für uns alle....*g*

Übrigens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (24. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Toll...
> 
> Ein Arbeitsloser der 2 Wochen 24/7 gespielt hat...
> 
> Und nu ? Nu langweilt er sich die nächsten 2 Wochen bis die nächsten Spieler nachkommen und er endlich RvR betreiben kann.



Vielleicht ist er aber auch einfach so clever und verkauft den Account nun teuer.
Sobald die gröbsten Bugs aus dem Spiel raus sind und auch mehr Content da ist kann er sich dann wieder einen neuen Account zulegen und schnell einen neuen Charakter leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## simoni (24. September 2008)

Die typischen Neider wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hab mir gerade das Video angeguckt, und das ist auch echt nicht schlecht. Ist ja wohl jedem seine Sache wie er das Spiel spielen will.


----------



## kuchenbob (24. September 2008)

Sehr uninteressant


----------



## Sorzzara (24. September 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Die typischen Neider wieder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hat nichts mit Neid zu tun liebe simoni...ich könnte hier auch reinschreiben yeha, wir können als erste Destrogilde auf unserem Server Keeps claimen...Sache ist nur, das interessiert einfach niemanden =)


----------



## Tazmal (24. September 2008)

wayne?


----------



## Auriuss (24. September 2008)

Leute warum flamed ihr hier den threadsteller -.-
Wenns euch net interessiert zwingt euch keiner draufzuklicken und es sich durchzulesen.
Kiddihaft find ich nur diese dauerhaften und seid 100 jahren net mehr lustigen wayne witze.

Im übrigen fand ichs klasse mal zu erfahren wie lange der erste gebraucht hat, da bei Wow der erste doch nen eck schneller war und WAR somit doch bisl langsamer, trotz seiner "nur" 40 level, zu leveln ist


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2008)

So ändern sich die Zeiten. Früher hat man sich entsetzlich geschämt, wenn man dauernd Erster war...


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Die typischen Neider wieder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weisst du, es gab mal eine Zeit da war es in MMO´s nicht das Ziel der Erste, Beste oder Roxxorigste zu sein. Man spielte es einfach des Spasses wegen und um mit anderen Spielern die Welt zu erkunden.


----------



## Bansai2006 (24. September 2008)

Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soll er noch Fun haben bis die Caster in die Fix - Mühle geraten


und Gz Vorposter  bei 500  gibt man einen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxir21 (24. September 2008)

Helmgart hatte gestern schon einen weissen löwen auf 40. egal um welche Uhrzeit man abfragte, er war immer online


----------



## Spyc (24. September 2008)

Möchte hier auch mal meine Meinung äußern.

Ich finde das schlimm an Online-Rollenspielen. Jeder will gleich ein hohes LvL erreichen, die beste Gilde haben, Ruf ohne Ende besitzen und die besten Items haben. Ja nicht hinterherleveln etc.
Es gibt Leute wie ich die arbeiten nachmittags bis um 4, kommen von der Arbeit machen ihre Aufgaben im Haushalt und versorgen erstmal ihre Tochter.
Andere die kommen von der Schule/Arbeit und das erste was gemacht wird hinter den PC und alles andere erstmal vergessen. So gehts nun zu Grunde. Manche die arbeiten gar nicht erst und sitzen den ganzen Tag zu Haus und sind nur am zocken, und bekommen dann noch unser Geld vom Staat!

Ich bin jedenfalls einer, der erstmal sich um die RL-Dinge kümmert und dann der Freizeit nach geht und sich auch mal an ein Rollenspiel setzt. Neue Gebiete finden, neue Leute kennenlernen, ein LvL ansteigen das ist doch das schöne daran, überlegt euch das mal. Und jetz schon LvL 40 erreicht zu haben finde ich einfach nur krass!
Lasst euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen, vor allem die Jugend.

Da dieser Thread eh nur zu Flames führt...
.../vote for close


----------



## Auriuss (24. September 2008)

Das der Kerl der das so schnell geschafft hat nen verrückter Arbeitsloser ist steht außer Frage


----------



## Bansai2006 (24. September 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Helmgart hatte gestern schon einen weissen löwen auf 40. egal um welche Uhrzeit man abfragte, er war immer online




charakter sharing  .. haben wir darmals in einem gewissen MMo auch gemacht  Priester / Krieger  mit 5 Mann gespielt


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2008)

Also ich hab gestern mal ein wenig auf WARDB gestoebert - und da konnte man sehen, dass es insgesamt schon ein paar 40er gibt. Und das sind nur die, die da auch eingetragen sind bzw. den Curse-Client mitlaufen lassen und ihren Char per Profiler uebertragen. Gibt also schon ein paar davon...

Ansonsten ist es natuerlich albern hier moeglichst schnell zu leveln. Dann ist man 40 und langweilt sich. War bei AoC genauso: Alle schnell Max-Level erreicht und dann gejammert, dass es nix zu tun gibt...


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (24. September 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Helmgart hatte gestern schon einen weissen löwen auf 40. egal um welche Uhrzeit man abfragte, er war immer online



Gibt auch Leute, die Ihren Account sharen und so schnell die 40 schaffen. Find da jetzt nichts Wildes bei, dass man sich wieder aufregen muss und die Repeatersätze ála Hartz und No RL auspackt...

MfG


----------



## DeeeRoy (24. September 2008)

Auf dem Server, wo ich spiele, ist mir gestern auch ein 40er Schwertmeister übern Weg gelaufen...


----------



## Bansai2006 (24. September 2008)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Gibt auch Leute, die Ihren Account sharen und so schnell die 40 schaffen. Find da jetzt nichts Wildes bei, dass man sich wieder aufregen muss und die Repeatersätze ála Hartz und No RL auspackt...
> 
> MfG




Klare Sache sehr ich auf den Punkt auch so wenn die Leute drauf  Boch haben


----------



## Ichweissnichts (24. September 2008)

Bei anderen Spielen vielleicht irgendwie nützlich, bei WAR jedoch vollkommen nutzlos.
Ich levele lieber mehrere Charaktere langsam hoch, schwimme mit dem Großteil der anderen mit, und finde immer genug Leute für ÖQs und Szenarien.


----------



## MAczwerg (24. September 2008)

Danke für die Info nur leider war das video stinklangweilig......


----------



## Macaveli (24. September 2008)

cool 

counter +1


----------



## Thedynamike (24. September 2008)

Wusstet ihr, dass Neid die höchste Form der Anerkennung ist?


----------



## Sonnendrache (24. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Toll...
> 
> Ein Arbeitsloser der 2 Wochen 24/7 gespielt hat...
> 
> Und nu ? Nu langweilt er sich die nächsten 2 Wochen bis die nächsten Spieler nachkommen und er endlich RvR betreiben kann.




wieso mekkern immer an den arbeitslosen?
stell dir vor, net alle arbeitslosen wollen arbeitslos sein, ich wars lang genug und bin froh wieder arbeit zu haben und find sowas g*y von dir^^


----------



## Ferima (24. September 2008)

also ich hab das game seit release und hab erst 13h gespielt :/ bin ich nu out?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war doch schon in einem bestimmten andern game, welches auch mit W beginnt so, dass welche 23h nach release highlvl warn. und was haben sie dann gemacht? nen twink auf 70, weil zu wenige aufm server arbeitslos waren oder kein urlaub fürn game genohmen haben. ich find das game einfach nur geil und wills mir nich versauen durch exzessiv (tolles wort) zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2008)

Als ich arbeitslos war, hat mir WoW auch mehr Spaß gemacht als die meisten meiner bisherigen Jobs, aber halt nur bis sich irgendwann Rechnungen und Mahnungen bei mir türmten und im Kühlschrank gähnende Leere herrschte. "Mann, mann, mann!" wie Peter Zwegat jetzt sagen würde.

Vielleicht hat er einfach nur Urlaub oder ist Millionär und muss nicht arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2008)

Sonnendrache schrieb:


> wieso mekkern immer an den arbeitslosen?
> stell dir vor, net alle arbeitslosen wollen arbeitslos sein, ich wars lang genug und bin froh wieder arbeit zu haben und find sowas g*y von dir^^



Schon klar, aber ein Arbeitsloser der 24 Std am Tag MMO spielt bemüht sich nicht wirklich darum diesen Zustand abzustellen oder ?


----------



## Lari (24. September 2008)

Lasst ihn doch. Wenn für ihn es eben Spaß ist, Powerlevelng zu betreiben, dann soll er es halt so machen.
Und Worldfirst bleibt wohl auch ein Gerücht. Helmgart hat seit mindestens 23 Uhr letzte Nacht auch einen 40er auf Orderseite.


----------



## Sorzzara (24. September 2008)

Respektive auf Destroseite ab heute Nachmittag/Nacht, wenn Shary weiter das Schlafzimmer meidet, bzw. sich während der drei Stunden Serverdown gut Ausschläft *g*


----------



## dergrossegonzo (24. September 2008)

Seit es WOW gibt ist eine neue Spezies entstanden der *"Homo sapiens gönnkeinemwasis"*
entweder wird geflamed weil einer was tolles geleistet hat (Harz4, Student ohne Chance,
Schüler mit sechsen usw.) oder es wird in die andere Richtung geschossen.

Egal welcher Fraktion ihr angehört - ihr gönnt dem anderen das schwarze unterm Fingernagel
nicht. 

Arme Community kann man da nur sagen.


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (24. September 2008)

Selbst Schuld aber wenns Spaß macht, mehr als farmen können die jetzigen 40ger eh nix


----------



## HGVermillion (24. September 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr, dass Neid die höchste Form der Anerkennung ist?


Ich bin nicht neidisch, es langweilt nur unglaublich, wenn er RR 80 wird dann bin ich neidisch. Wozu neidisch auf jemanden sein was man sowieso in absehbarer Zeit schaffen wird.


----------



## WarNuts (24. September 2008)

Toll....

lvl40, und RR 10 oder wie?

Naize dohin Babzy...


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Seit es WOW gibt ist eine neue Spezies entstanden der *"Homo sapiens gönnkeinemwasis"*
> entweder wird geflamed weil einer was tolles geleistet hat (Harz4, Student ohne Chance,
> Schüler mit sechsen usw.) oder es wird in die andere Richtung geschossen.
> 
> ...



Ich würde eher sagen mit WoW kamen die "Homo sapiens schwanzvergleichis" in den MMO Bereich.

Vorher gabs dieses "Firstkill"-Gelaber nicht.
In Daoc gings lange Zeit zwar auch darum wer als erstes den Drachen legte aber da arbeitete die ganze Fraktion zusammen. 300+ Spieler spielten da gemeinsam für ein Ziel und der Drache war zu der Zeit ne enorme Herausforderung.


----------



## latosa (24. September 2008)

!c3crush3r schrieb:


> Es ist also geschafft, der erste hat level 40 erreicht und zeigt uns gleich mal in seinem Video wie man richtig farmt :-/
> Für meinen Geschmack ging das zu schnell, aber es gibt ja immer welche die durch preschen.
> 
> http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=555


wie hoch ist der rufrang?lev ja nu haben viele schon


----------



## Dagon1 (24. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht neidisch, es langweilt nur unglaublich, wenn er RR 80 wird dann bin ich neidisch. Wozu neidisch auf jemanden sein was man sowieso in absehbarer Zeit schaffen wird.




Ich findes es nett, daß er den Durchhaltewillen hatte.

RR ist das selbe wie Lvl, irgendwann hat jeder es voll oder man spielt WAR nicht mehr.
Ich spiele nebenbei ein Spiel names Navyfield, dort levelt man durch PvP...ergo kann man auch Rufpunkte grinden(und bei Navyfield gewöhnt man sich dran ewig Spieler zu versenken für ein besseres Schiff).
Alles was grindbar ist kann jeder irgendwann erreichen, auch RR 80. Also ist RR 80 ein genauso interessantes Ziel wie Lvl 40. Es dauert nur länger...


----------



## latosa (24. September 2008)

!c3crush3r schrieb:


> Es ist also geschafft, der erste hat level 40 erreicht und zeigt uns gleich mal in seinem Video wie man richtig farmt :-/
> Für meinen Geschmack ging das zu schnell, aber es gibt ja immer welche die durch preschen.
> 
> http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=555


hoffendlich wirds ihm jetzt nicht zu langweilig den die bg s und rvr gebiete sind im seinem lev noch sehr leer aber jedem das seine


----------



## !c3crush3r (24. September 2008)

Sehr interessant, das Thema ist ja soo uninteressant aber jeder muss sein Senf dazu geben obwohl ich Extra alles im Thread geschrieben habe was interessiert, und dazu noch über 1000 klicks in nicht mal 45 mins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: Ich finde es auch "krank" so schnell das Level zu maxen, aber wenns Spass macht das ist das jedem das seine, ich genieße das Spiel aber beim "durchspielen" bin jetzt level 18 Feuerzauberer und habe bis jetzt jedes Kapitel auf Auserlesen gefarmt und jedes bisschen Karte aufgedeckt und schön brav alle Quests gemacht :> Aber das muss ja wie schon gesagt jeder für sich Entscheide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw: Was ich mich frage ist der Titel:"Worldfirst" auf dem Realm bezogen oder wirklich auf alle? Ich tendiere eher zum Realm..

PS: Danke für die Flames^^ So kann man wenigstens die Forenluschen aussortieren.. und nu wieder /flame on über mich warum ich denn so ein Thema eröffne :>


mfg


----------



## huiu (24. September 2008)

World first...wers braucht...
Ich steh eindeutig mehr auf "intensives" spielen!
Also Story verfolgen und schön jeden kleinen Textschnipsel lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandhit (24. September 2008)

Was ist denn daran Besonderes?  Man muß dieses Spiel nur spielen und kann es garnicht vermeiden 40 zu werden, dasselbe gilt für für den RR.


----------



## anth0r (24. September 2008)

Spyc schrieb:


> Möchte hier auch mal meine Meinung äußern.
> 
> Ich finde das schlimm an Online-Rollenspielen. Jeder will gleich ein hohes LvL erreichen, die beste Gilde haben, Ruf ohne Ende besitzen und die besten Items haben. Ja nicht hinterherleveln etc.
> Es gibt Leute wie ich die arbeiten nachmittags bis um 4, kommen von der Arbeit machen ihre Aufgaben im Haushalt und versorgen erstmal ihre Tochter.
> ...



Du hast selber entschieden das du eine Arbeit haben möchtest, die wie es aussieht viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, heiraten und ein Kind bekommen möchtest. Du hast selber entschieden das du vielleicht nur ein paar Stunden Zeit in der Woche für deine Hobbys hast und dein Leben anderen Sachen widmen möchtest. Du solltest vielleicht langsam mal anfangen zu begreifen das jede Entscheidung eine bestimmte Konsequenz nach sich zieht und du mit deinen getroffenen Entscheidungen und den Konsequenzen leben musst. Nur weil du so lebst heißt das nicht das es jeder so tut oder tun sollte.

Wo ist bitte das Problem wenn jemand Spaß daran schnell zu leveln? Es gibt genug Leute die sich zu Starts von MMO´s freinehmen, weil genau das ihnen Spaß macht. Freut euch doch für die Leute mit, wenn ihr irgendwas erreicht woran euch persönlich viel liegt, dann wollt ihr doch sicher auch das es jemand anders anerkennt. 

Ob das ganze jetzt interessant ist oder langweilig bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, für mich ist es auf jeden Fall interessant zu wissen wie lange die Levelphase ungefähr dauert.

Mfg


----------



## Tarik el'Kharim (24. September 2008)

Cool ist das bis jetzt nur Arbeitslose ins Schussfeld gekommen sind 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist eigentlich mit den ganzen Studenten, deren Prüfungszeit jetzt um ist und die immernoch bis Oktober Semesterferien haben? So einer bin ich zum Beispiel, auch wenn ich noch Prüfungen habe, aber ich kenne genug die keine mehr haben.


----------



## DaGoblin (24. September 2008)

Oje Oje   die ersten Augenkrebs - Kanditaten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ringsel (24. September 2008)

Lvl 40 und RR 10 XD, gibt genug auf den Deutschen Servern die 40 sind und ne Ausrüstung haben da wird nen Level 1 er nit neidisch ^-^

Warum hat er nit alle Mobs gepullt? Den kleinen Haufen da macht man als Treiber solo weg.


----------



## Beld (24. September 2008)

Gz zur 40^^


----------



## Mystasia (24. September 2008)

Blubb....


merkt ihr noch was ????
Ich finds schade das die noch sehr angenehme WaR Community hier langsam auf Niveacremeniveau ala Brachland verfällt.
Naja kann man wohl nicht ändern.
Und wenn er morgen 50 ist, ist doch jedem seine Sache:

wie oft 
wie intensiv

er spielt, oder ????


----------



## Cheana (24. September 2008)

Finds trotzdem immer wieder toll... Wieso nicht einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen und erstmal anfangen über sein RL zu Mutmaßen? Türlich, immer gleich mit Arbeitslosigkeit in Verbindung bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Studenten haben übrigens gerade Semesterferien.

Naja, jedem das seine.


----------



## D4rk-x (24. September 2008)

Mystasia schrieb:


> Blubb....
> 
> 
> merkt ihr noch was ????
> ...



Ich stimme Dir vollkommen zu aber ein Großteil ist eben nun mal nur hier um zu Flamen. Schade das Niveau hier keinen Interessiert... bald haben wir ne WoW Com ^^


----------



## Ringsel (24. September 2008)

@Cheana:

hatte Semesterferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tulio71 (24. September 2008)

Glückwunsch zur 40! Den Titel nimmt ihm keiner mehr und all die kleinen Neider hier, die die immer gleichen abgedroschenen Argumente wie "Hartz4-Empfänger" und dergleichen bemühen: ihr looser würdet es nicht mal schaffen, wenn ihr die Absicht hättet.
Auf den Titel waren bestimmt noch andere scharf, aber er hat es geschafft. Und RR80 wird der nächste run.


----------



## Shido19 (24. September 2008)

ich habe einfach nur sehr Mitleid mit solchen Menschen, dass sie derart aus der realen Welt abgetaucht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und scheinbar so unglücklich und erfolglos im Leben sind, dass sie über diesen Weg versuchen Aufmerksamkeit, Bekanntheit und Ansehen zu bekommen. 

Und nein, ich bin nicht neidisch, ich habe Ferien (Schule zuende, auf Zivi warten) und könnte jeden Tag 24 Stunden spielen, tue es aber nicht, weil ich das Spiel nicht zu meinem ersten Leben machen möchte, ich genieße das Spielen mit den Leuten und hoffe, dass ich nicht bald alles erreicht habe und mir langweilig wird.

Mein Beileid...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2008)

Mein Gott, da war halt einer scharf drauf, als erster und einziger den Titel zu bekommen und hat mit Freunden schnellstmöglich einen Char hochgezogen. Was da teilweise draus konstruiert und gemutmaßt wird, ist echt haarsträubend.


----------



## Ringsel (24. September 2008)

Naja RR80 kann man ohne Gegner schwer erreichen, die meisten spielen mit der Masse damit man immer Gegner fürs RvR hat. Ob er der erste 40er war kann keiner sagen, da wie gesagt auf fast jedem Server schon mehrere 40er sind.


----------



## Taroth (24. September 2008)

Ach ist das Lustig die ganze Leute die hier sachen schreiben wie:

"gähhn"
"wen interssiert sowas schon"
"wayne"


und dann über dessen RL lustig machen erinner mich immer wieder an die weiber die in iwelchen Tests sich über andere Frauen aufregen weil sie mit Mini rumlaufen und das kann man ja net bringen bla bla dabei sehen sie selber einfach nur scheise aus und sind eifersüchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber diese "du hast doch kein RL" flames ham mir immer gut getan als ich bei L2 der erste auf 78 war. Fühlt man sich richtig in der Rolle als suchti bestätigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (24. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Weisst du, es gab mal eine Zeit da war es in MMO´s nicht das Ziel der Erste, Beste oder Roxxorigste zu sein. Man spielte es einfach des Spasses wegen und um mit anderen Spielern die Welt zu erkunden.




aha. und wie kommst du zu der annahme das derjenige keinen spass hatte? es ist doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen was einem spass macht, und leute die irgendwas als erstes oder am schnellsten schaffen wollten gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben, nicht nur in spielen, und die haben sicherlich dabei auch viel spass, wenn sie ihre ziele erreichen. 
man kann davon halten was man will, ich kanns auch net anchvollziehen, warum man so etwas macht, aber man sollte nicht ständig andere menschen mit den eigenen werten messen, das ist anmassend und arrogant. und das gilt nicht nur für den gequoteten beitrag, das sollten sich viele hier mal zu herzen nehmen: eure sicht der dinge ist nicht die einzig richtige.


----------



## SirDamatadore (24. September 2008)

Ich habe gerade mal einen auf 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und alle anderen die man auf Ordnung spielen kann auf 8 bis 9. naja man muss ja ausprobieren^^


----------



## Raqill (24. September 2008)

Boah is der Typ, cool!
Er hat sich den ganzen Level-Content verdorben nur ,weil er der erste 40iger sein wollte?


----------



## Salute (24. September 2008)

Und wie hoch ist sein RvR-Rang?


----------



## DaMeep (24. September 2008)

Was hier wieder für ein Drama gemacht wird . 
Wenn es ihm Spass macht soll er das doch machen , dafür (für den Spass ) spielt man doch . 
Und es soll auch Menschen geben die sich für sowas Urlaub nehmen , da ihnen der Wettlauf auf das Max lvl spass macht . 
Für mich wäre das ja auch nichts , aber ich seh da auch nichts schlimmes bei . 

Ich hab einen lvl12 einen lvl5 und einen lvl 6 char  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (24. September 2008)

Hallo,

Also ich fand es interessant. Vor allem die Stelle wo er die 40 bekommt.
Graz an ihn. 

Die anderen die nur MIMIMI bringen finde ich eher Peinlich. Ich verstehe das es Leute gibt die ein Spiel etwas anders angehen als andere. Auch wenn von 100 Leuten 99 deutlich länger brauchen finde ich es gut wenn einer sich der Mehrheit wiedersetzt und es schneller macht.

Jeder erwartet halt eben etwas anderes von einem Spiel. 

Was mich an dem Video viel mehr Interessiert ist das es nicht Ausbalanciert ist. So wie der die Gegner nieder Rusht.
Das wird sich bestimmt bei einem der kommenden Patches ändern.


Gruß Durag


----------



## Ringsel (24. September 2008)

Magus ist mit eine der "schwächsten" Klassen, selbst Treiber kann besser bomben auf 40. Wenn man richtig "bomben" will sucht man sich ne Sorc/Bw + Tank + Heiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucinia (24. September 2008)

*ironie an*
schon lange nicht mehr so einen interessanten thread entdeckt...
bin zum glück auf der arbeit und hab abundzu mal die gelegenheit vorbeizugucken
zuhause würd i zocken und mich nicht für den ersten 40er freun und diese unglaubliche sensation wäre total an mir vorbeigegagen...



*sowas von ironie aus*


----------



## Yumina (24. September 2008)

@topic
Finds jetzt auch nicht so spannend, hab gestern auch nen 37er Chosen gesehen und hab auch nicht drauf mastrubiert
oO


----------



## Cicatii (24. September 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> @topic
> Finds jetzt auch nicht so spannend, hab gestern auch nen 37er Chosen gesehen und hab auch nicht drauf mastrubiert
> oO



erengrad hab ich gestern auch nen 40er schwarzork gesehen
ganz ehrlich juckt mich nicht im geringsten werschon 40 ist oder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (24. September 2008)

!c3crush3r schrieb:


> Es ist also geschafft, der erste hat level 40 erreicht und zeigt uns gleich mal in seinem Video wie man richtig farmt :-/
> Für meinen Geschmack ging das zu schnell, aber es gibt ja immer welche die durch preschen.
> 
> http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=555




keine angst mein junge bist nicht de reste 40er auf unserem server sind einige schon länger 40


----------



## derwaynez (24. September 2008)

!c3crush3r schrieb:


> Es ist also geschafft, der erste hat level 40 erreicht und zeigt uns gleich mal in seinem Video wie man richtig farmt :-/
> Für meinen Geschmack ging das zu schnell, aber es gibt ja immer welche die durch preschen.
> 
> http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=555


Wayne?


----------



## Hey-Ray (24. September 2008)

Ihr denkt doch auch alle es würde uns interessieren was ihr fürs Chars habt, und was ihr für tolle pets habt, oder was sonst noch in euren Signaturn was euch ingame betrifft, warum ist das denn plötzlich total unwichtig?


----------



## Tumasz (24. September 2008)

http://www.wayne-interessierts.de/


----------



## Dashy (24. September 2008)

Jo Char sharing und er war nicht der erste es gab ja auch die CB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da war ich einer von den wenigen ersten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2008)

Ach, wenn man selber einer von den wenigen ersten war, ist es wieder interessant genug zum Posten, aber wenn es jemand in der Retail schafft, ist es Wayne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothirac (24. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er aber auch einfach so clever und verkauft den Account nun teuer.
> Sobald die gröbsten Bugs aus dem Spiel raus sind und auch mehr Content da ist kann er sich dann wieder einen neuen Account zulegen und schnell einen neuen Charakter leveln
> 
> 
> ...



Clever??? 

rechne Dir mal den Stundenlohn und die verbrannte Zeit aus....
Ich kenne auch son paar Opfer die Ihr gesamtes Studium UND ihre Beziehung durch so einen schmarrn gekippt haben. Die labern genau so einen ******

It´s just a game folks! So please play responsible..

Grüße 

Alex


----------



## Dashy (24. September 2008)

> Ach, wenn man selber einer von den wenigen ersten war, ist es wieder interessant genug zum Posten, aber wenn es jemand in der Retail schafft, ist es Wayne? biggrin



Ich habe nicht wayne gesagt, aber ich finds verrückt, ich geniese War lieber


----------



## Skullzigg (24. September 2008)

!c3crush3r schrieb:


> Es ist also geschafft, der erste hat level 40 erreicht und zeigt uns gleich mal in seinem Video wie man richtig farmt :-/
> Für meinen Geschmack ging das zu schnell, aber es gibt ja immer welche die durch preschen.
> 
> http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=555



oha.. na dann mal ein fettes GRTZ ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !c3crush3r (24. September 2008)

Ich hab ne closebitte rausgejagt, denn viele verhalten sich schon wie im WoW-Part und das ist echt traurig ...

mfg

und /close pls


----------



## mejestran (24. September 2008)

Auf Erengrad ist seit Gestern schon ein 40er oder vorgestern.. also die tage werden wohl 5-6 mehr dazu komme nbei uns.


----------



## Disasterio (24. September 2008)

ich find den aoe echt mal übertrieben... das ist doch mal wieder cool das ein magus mit healer 10 gleichlevlige mobs in kürzester Zeit killt..


----------



## Rickrolled (24. September 2008)

Gratz zum lvl, nur falsche Spiel... fetzt bestimmt im t4 gebiet, so ganz alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wette mein level 23er hat ein höhreren Rufrang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadøw !! (24. September 2008)

also ich find es irgendwie krass ^^


----------



## Taroth (24. September 2008)

Ach wie sich die ganzen Neider hier einfach nur lächerlich machen durch ihre flames xDDD

Achso und wegen dem Punkt "früher spielte man games zum spaß" ich kenn eine Menge Leute die nur Spaß an nem spiel haben wenn sie der beste sind der schnellste auf max lvl der mit dem besten equip usw....


----------



## Dashy (24. September 2008)

> Ach wie sich die ganzen Neider hier einfach nur lächerlich machen durch ihre flames xDDD



Warum Neidisch ? xD was bringen ihm die 40 jezt ? er darf noch knapp ne Woche warten bis er eventuell richtig RvR machen kann^^


----------



## Mikehoof (24. September 2008)

Na dann kann er jetzt halt einen anderen Char solange spielen :-) Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte würde ich auch nicht mehr Lvl 14 sein...


----------



## Synefiere (24. September 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Na dann kann er jetzt halt einen anderen Char solange spielen :-) Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte würde ich auch nicht mehr Lvl 14 sein...



also ich bin auch "erst" 16, bin aber mehr als zufrieden. Senarien sind immer voll und im open RVR bzw bei den Open Quests geht auch immer was ab ... ich levle weiter gemütlich und freue mich, wenn immer genug Kollegen da sind ^^


----------



## Taroth (24. September 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Warum Neidisch ? xD was bringen ihm die 40 jezt ? er darf noch knapp ne Woche warten bis er eventuell richtig RvR machen kann^^




Warum neidisch? wenn ihrs nicht wärt müsstet ihr keine Gründe suchen um das was er geschafft hat iwie schlecht zu machen. und wenn du sagst "er muss jetzt warten bla bla" dann suchst du dir nen argument um das was er geschafft hat iwie mies zu machen. sowas nennt man nunmal Neid xD


----------



## seppix@seppix (24. September 2008)

Pff dann lass ihn doch 40 sein kann jetzt eh nix immoment machen auser erstmal schlafen gehen^^
Der hat bestimmt diese lastwagenfahrer pillen genommen 7 tage wach^^


----------



## Dashy (24. September 2008)

> Warum neidisch? wenn ihrs nicht wärt müsstet ihr keine Gründe suchen um das was er geschafft hat iwie schlecht zu machen. und wenn du sagst "er muss jetzt warten bla bla" dann suchst du dir nen argument um das was er geschafft hat iwie mies zu machen. sowas nennt man nunmal Neid xD



Mach ich ihn schlecht ? Nein ! Ich finde nur schade das er alles spaßige verpasst hatt
Spielst du eigentlich WAR ? Wies aussieht nein oO und da ich lange in der CB erster war weis ich das es ziemlich doof ist mit Level 40 ohne andere 40er


----------



## Shrukan (24. September 2008)

Hat der Mensch ein Reallife?


----------



## Dashy (24. September 2008)

> Hat der Mensch ein Reallife?



Wenn er das allein gemacht hatt, definitiv NEIN, ich hocke schon den Ganzen Tag von 13.00 bis 0.00 am Rechner und bin nicht so schnell, aber ich Tippe auf Acc sharing


----------



## Taroth (24. September 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Mach ich ihn schlecht ? Nein ! Ich finde nur schade das er alles spaßige verpasst hatt
> Spielst du eigentlich WAR ? Wies aussieht nein oO und da ich lange in der CB erster war weis ich das es ziemlich doof ist mit Level 40 ohne andere 40er




Ja ich spiel WAR bin lvl 12 und lvl ganz gemütlich. Aber ich find die ganzen Flames hier in dem Thread einfach nur zum kotzen. Wer sich hier anmutet über eine Person so abwertend zu sprechen nur weikl er was geschaft hat was sie selber net geschafft haben. Dashy das aber net auf dich bezogen sondenr auf die die ihn direkt angreifen. Bei dir meint ich nur warum du jetzt sagen musst das er nix zu tun hat...


----------



## seppix@seppix (24. September 2008)

Ich spiele 4 stunden am tag und habe es bis jetzt auf 15 geschaft der kerl muss verdammt viel zeit haben


----------



## Dashy (24. September 2008)

> Ja ich spiel WAR bin lvl 12 und lvl ganz gemütlich. Aber ich find die ganzen Flames hier in dem Thread einfach nur zum kotzen. Wer sich hier anmutet über eine Person so abwertend zu sprechen nur weikl er was geschaft hat was sie selber net geschafft haben. Dashy das aber net auf dich bezogen sondenr auf die die ihn direkt angreifen. Bei dir meint ich nur warum du jetzt sagen musst das er nix zu tun hat...



Ja, sorry habe ich dann falsch verstanden, ich freue mich ja für ihn, und ich habe ja auch nen Gewissen Ergeiz ;-) aber ich will das spiel jezt einfach genießen wenn ich heim Komme, das rushen habe ich schon hinter mir


----------



## Taroth (24. September 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Wenn er das allein gemacht hatt, definitiv NEIN, ich hocke schon den Ganzen Tag von 13.00 bis 0.00 am Rechner und bin nicht so schnell, aber ich Tippe auf Acc sharing




Sowas passiert immer durch Acc sharing und sowas wird im voraus immer geplant ich wette der/die haben 100% auch beta gezockt damit sie zumindest am anfang wissen wann sie wo was machen müssen. War bei WoW ja auch so als der erste 70 war. 

Für manche ist das halt ihre Erfüllung warum auch net...


----------



## seppix@seppix (24. September 2008)

Stimmt wenn es ihnen spass macht wayne


----------



## Gott_Seth (24. September 2008)

Hi
also erstmal gz zu dem lvl 40.

Muss mich aber anschließen mit der Meinung das er jetzt daweil mal nix zu tun haben wird weil sonst noch nicht so viele auf seinem server so weit sein werden.

Und dann noch zu den ganzen kein RL Meldungen.
             manche leute haben auch Urlaub oder Ferien und da macht es shcon mal spaß mit friends ein bisschen länger zu zocken.

Ng seth


----------



## Dashy (24. September 2008)

Jo,
mein Freund hatt mit 5 Leuten den Acc geshared und sich dann vor uns Profiliert das er schn 70 ist, dann hatt er erstmal ein paar flames geerntet


----------



## Shrukan (24. September 2008)

Ich spiele am Tag vllt ne Stunde.. wegen Schule Null Zeit.
Ich bin gerade Level 16 und will das Spiel genießen alles auskosten und kennenlernen.
Was der da geschafft hat, das bringt dem momentan recht wenig weil wenige in seinem Levelbereich sind.


----------



## ?!?! (24. September 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Wenn er das allein gemacht hatt, definitiv NEIN, ich hocke schon den Ganzen Tag von 13.00 bis 0.00 am Rechner und bin nicht so schnell, aber ich Tippe auf Acc sharing



Dann hast du ja auch kein RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (24. September 2008)

Ich glaub das dem relativ wurst ob er jetzt warten muss ihm bringt es das gefühl von bestätigung und das ist ihm sicherlich mehr wert als das er jetzt warten muss xD


----------



## Dashy (24. September 2008)

> Ich glaub das dem relativ wurst ob er jetzt warten muss ihm bringt es das gefühl von bestätigung und das ist ihm sicherlich mehr wert als das er jetzt warten muss xD



Jo, und jezt macht er nen twink auf 40 bevor ich 40 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er überundet mich


----------



## Dashy (24. September 2008)

> Dann hast du ja auch kein RL rolleyes.gif



Doch am Wochenende xD da geh ich Schwimmen und Volleyball spielen und natürlich auch mit Kumpels weg, aber unter der Woche spielen die ja auch, bzw haben um 6 Uhr Feierabend


----------



## Abnudler (24. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er aber auch einfach so clever und verkauft den Account nun teuer.
> Sobald die gröbsten Bugs aus dem Spiel raus sind und auch mehr Content da ist kann er sich dann wieder einen neuen Account zulegen und schnell einen neuen Charakter leveln
> 
> 
> ...



Clever ist, wenn er in dieser Zeit arbeiten geht und das vielfache an Kohle erwirtschaftet.


----------



## KarashTroll (24. September 2008)

Na dann auch von mir ein Gratuliere an.... alle 40-er da draussen.... Wens freut, sollen sie.... *sich jetzt einige Bemerkungen verkneift* Was mich aber mehr interessieren würde wär wenn mal jemand den höchsten RvR Rang erreicht hat.


----------



## Larison (24. September 2008)

Das er 40 ist ist ja ganz nett. Dazu gz.

Aber dann nur einen Ruf von 13, ist etwas schwach.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2008)

Wo soll der Ruf auch herkommen, wenn's keine (levelmäßig) ebenbürtigen Gegner zum Hauen gibt?


----------



## Fließendes Blut (24. September 2008)

der typ is bestimmt ein penner und hat alle nächte durch gezockt . jetzt hat er in 1ner woche 1 cha lvl 40 und noch 3 wochen kostenlos . jetzt macht der sich noch 3 cha lvl 40 . und hört dann auf weil er nicht die gebüren bezahlen kann ^^  
( is ja ein penner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gnôrke (24. September 2008)

es is ein gutes vid un thx for info, wenns die anneren kuhlen "wayne typen" un die ganz geilen mit dem witz aus dem jahr 1413 mit dem sack reis hier irgendwas sagen wollen hätten sie es lieber gelassen.. wenns euch nich interessiert dann postet net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja kuhles vid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

